# Broccoli & Cauliflower - Any tips?



## illini40 (Nov 3, 2018)

I am smoking a pork loin tomorrow. As a side, I was looking to do something with broccoli and cauliflower.

Do you have any tips or suggestions?

My thought was just to cut up, olive oil, and some seasonings in a foil pan.

I'll be running the Traeger around 250*.

How long should I plan for roasting at that lower temp?


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 3, 2018)

Broccoli and cauliflower are great steamed, with some butter (real, not the "I can't believe it's not butter" crap. It's not, and I know it.)
Or add some grated Parmesan.

Why smoke everything? Have a little unsmoked to wash the pallet. ;)

Got enough beer?


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 3, 2018)

Just a thought. How about parboiled broc and cauli, drain, make a cheese sauce and put in pan on smoker for 20 min or so.


----------



## Braz (Nov 3, 2018)

You have it with a little oil and seasonings but stick it in the oven under the broiler for a few minutes and done. Keep an eye on it though so you don't burn it.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 3, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> Just a thought. How about parboiled broc and cauli, drain, make a cheese sauce and put in pan on smoker for 20 min or so.



I'd eat that! Yum!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 3, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> Just a thought. How about parboiled broc and cauli, drain, make a cheese sauce and put in pan on smoker for 20 min or so.



That was my thought, steamed with a little smoked cheese sauce goes well with both.
Chris


----------



## illini40 (Nov 4, 2018)

Quick update. The broccoli and cauliflower turned out pretty good.
I would have preferred a little more flavor, and I probably could have taken them off a little sooner.

Put the broccoli and cauliflower in a foil pan. Olive oil and then SPG. Covered with foil and on the grill for 30 minutes. And then about 15 minutes uncovered.

Grill was running around 260*-270*. These were over direct heat.


----------



## SGMan (Mar 14, 2019)

Personally, for all of my 'grilled' veggies I toss them in a bowl with a little olive oil and some spices.  

I then take them and make a foil pouch of sorts and toss them on the grill.  They come out amazing this way IMO. 

Carrots, potatoes, brussels, and asparagus.   All have done well with the right amount of 'grill' to them :D


----------



## Marian Starks (May 1, 2019)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> Just a thought. How about parboiled broc and cauli, drain, make a cheese sauce and put in pan on smoker for 20 min or so.



I like it! sounds tasty


----------

